# Is there a cat breed identifier in the audience?



## Cyrus2 (Feb 28, 2003)

We would like to know what breed our beautiful cat Cyrus is. We got him from the SPCA - they identified him as a Lynx-Point Siamese. I don't think he is Siamese at all. He has long hair like a Persian, only not so puffy, and he has blue eyes. His colour is a milky light grey on the body and face, with dark grey ears, paws and tail. He does have the grey, double-lynx stripes on his face, and striping on the upper legs. His tail is as long or longer than his body, like a Main ****. He is very sweet in temperment, but shy. Any ideas :?: :?: :?: He basically looks like a little lynx!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Do you have a picture? It´s hard to identify without a picture. There could be several breeds involved.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Post a picture and that would help figuring his breed.


----------



## Cyrus2 (Feb 28, 2003)

As soon as I can figure out how to scan in his pic... :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes -- cat breed identifier would be great.


----------



## DJinCO (Jan 20, 2004)

Could someone tell me if Angel is Burmese. We aopted her from 9 Lives Rescue. She is almost 1 yr old. She has many of the Burmese traits. Very friendly, great with dogs, wants to be into everything and loves to climb!

You can see a larger photo in the member photo gallery.

Thanks,
Doug in Colorado


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Doug you need to end the image tag after the link... it's not clickable at the moment... try some editing


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

DJinCO said:


> Could someone tell me if Angel is Burmese. We aopted her from 9 Lives Rescue. She is almost 1 yr old. She has many of the Burmese traits. Very friendly, great with dogs, wants to be into everything and loves to climb!
> 
> You can see a larger photo in the member photo gallery.
> 
> ...


Honestly there is no way to know for sure unless she has papers. It is possible that she is a mix, but usually reputable breeders don't let their cats outside unconfined and free to mingle with other cats. And breeders who are *not* reputable and would let their cats roam like this, do not even have cats true to the breed in the first place. So I guess the only way you'd have a true Burmese walking around is if one escaped or was abandoned -- again not likely if the breeder is reputable, but it does happen. Even good breeders who don't want their cats going to homes that might abandon them or let them escape, and usually have a part in the contract stating that they want first dibs on buying the animal back if the owner can't take care of it, can't be right all the time. However, Burmese cats had to come from somewhere, and their traits are not uncommon in many cats.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Cyrus2 said:


> We would like to know what breed our beautiful cat Cyrus is. We got him from the SPCA - they identified him as a Lynx-Point Siamese. I don't think he is Siamese at all. He has long hair like a Persian, only not so puffy, and he has blue eyes. His colour is a milky light grey on the body and face, with dark grey ears, paws and tail. He does have the grey, double-lynx stripes on his face, and striping on the upper legs. His tail is as long or longer than his body, like a Main ****. He is very sweet in temperment, but shy. Any ideas :?: :?: :?: He basically looks like a little lynx!


Your cat is not Siamese if it is longhaired.  I have heard of lots of rescue centers listing cats as siamese just because it has points, because purebred cats sell faster. Your cat sounds like a Birman from the description -- but you can't know for sure without papers. Sounds like a beautiful cat!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

I rescued a cat, from our local animal shelter, who I thought was a Turkish Angora, mostly because of his appearance (except his ears did not match that particular breed). But after talking to some Turkish Angora breeders on the 'net, i realized that Foxy was not a TA either. As best I can tell, he is a Siamese-Persian mix. He has long fur, is silvery white, and has blue eyes. Most cats who have Siamese in their blood-line have blue eyes. Also, he has some very faint tan color points on his ears and tail. I'd say that Cyrus is indeed a lynx-point Siamese, at least in part, as there are probably some other mixes in him also. However, most true lynx-points are not long furred cats. Does he have white boots on his feet? if so, he could be a "Snow Shoe".

Considering a Burmese cat, if you rescued him from an animal shelter, chances are he has no Brmese in him, as breeders of exotic cats do not allow them outside to mix with other cats. This is what I found out from the Turkish Angora breeders.


----------



## DJinCO (Jan 20, 2004)

OK, that's fine because I don't really care one way or the other because Angel is a very good cat and gets along well with our four dogs! The only real reason that I wanted to know was if we decide to get another cat, I was hoping to have a starting point for temperment with the dogs, to find another one like Angel.

Thanks, Cheers, Doug


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

pbtaining another cat, is best done through an animal shelter. That way if your new cat doesn't get along with your original cat, they will usually allow an exchange animal. There are simple ways to check if a new cat is compatible with an already existing cat before you bring it home.


----------

